# Mixing eco earth with tap water



## Gradderz (Jul 13, 2013)

Now I know you aren't to use ordinary tap water with amphibians, though I mixed a larger batch of eco earth a couple of weeks ago using tap water, other than the fact it has been lying in a bucket for weeks is there any reason specifically why I couldn't use it for my dart frog tanks having been mixed with tap water?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

because all those wonderful chemicals in the tap water are now absorbed into the soil ? perhaps

i've only ever used treated


----------



## Gradderz (Jul 13, 2013)

What about after the eco earth has been baked dry? Would this be safe?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

honestly don't know fella, if it remotely helps komodo do large bags of the stuff already dry (i get it for like 2quid a bag at work)


----------



## samtheman27 (Jul 24, 2014)

I use tap water all the time. all my animals are in great shape


----------



## samtheman27 (Jul 24, 2014)

it depends on the animal you are keeping. for hardy species you will be fine using tap water


----------



## Gradderz (Jul 13, 2013)

Well it will be used for dart frogs, haven't decided what type yet tho


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It depends a lot on your water quality.
Personally I wouldn`t lose sleep over it here as the water is fine.
To be honest it`s probably going to be okay to use because it has been sitting for ages.


Mike


----------



## Gradderz (Jul 13, 2013)

Also what do you treat your water with? I thought I'd asked that but I can't see it haha


----------



## samtheman27 (Jul 24, 2014)

use treated water for their bathing water. but im sure tap waters fine for the eco-earth. just let the water sit in a bucket for a day or so


----------



## samtheman27 (Jul 24, 2014)

and I would personally get mysteriosus. they are beautiful dart frogs. quite hardy too


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

If you wanna be super careful add enough tap water conditioner into a cup of water and run it through the eco earth and give a good mix


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Gradderz said:


> *Also what do you treat your water with?* I thought I'd asked that but I can't see it haha


Any of the water conditioners sold for use with fish are fine. I agree, though, that in this case, it probably won't do any harm to use 'rested' tapwater.


----------

